# Barista needed for Aquashard



## Kamil (Nov 22, 2013)

Good evening.

Im looking for a barista for Aquashard @ the Shard London Bridge.

The position is full time (48 hour contract) and it includes some weekends and evening shifts-as well as morning shifts.

I would like to interview people the coming week. Experience in grind adjustment, milk stretching and basic hot drink knowledge is needed.

Interest in Latte Art is more than welcome.

Please note that this is a position for a bar restaurant and not a specialty espresso bar so you will be asked to help around in various

situations except making coffees, like polishing, running food etc. But your main assignment will be to make hot drinks









All interested parties please send your cv to [email protected]

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Advert approved by Glenn


----------



## Dave The Rave (Nov 23, 2013)

The restaurant looks very attractive for many reasons. Good luck with the search


----------

